# columbia middleweight



## tech549 (Feb 16, 2019)

looking for help on value of this middleweight,as have not ventured into the middleweights.got a call this morning on this bike but have no glue on value any help would be appreciated,thanks paul


----------



## spoker (Feb 16, 2019)

i think thats a popular headlite


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like a little more plain version of a Firearrow or Firebolt. Late 50’s early 60’s. Cool bike, 2 speed? I have a Firearrow and Firebolt in similar condition and I think I gave in the neighborhood of $50 each for them. I’m no expert but that is from my experience. Pedals alone, should be worth some money......


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 16, 2019)

Also that 2 speed bendix should bump up the value. Cool bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2019)

C= 1957 in this case. These are less appreciated than they should be, imho!


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 17, 2019)

Love those fenders...


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 23, 2019)

These classic American bikes are undervalued. I think that's a Fire Arrow minus the tank. That may be the name on the chain guard, can't tell from the pic This is a pic of a 57:


----------

